# Lure Clips



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been using these little lure clips for quite some time on most of my hard bodies, but after being shredded by a rampaging bream the other day on my plastic rod, I clipped on a jighead and kept fishing and this was the outcome.
I generally tie direct to my jigheads but look closely and this is a solid fish around 30cm.
Did the clip cause the plastic to turn or is this one of the reasons for false hookups on plastics??? ;-)


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Mick, are they the same clips that I gave you. Watch the lures dont fly off them :lol: :lol: I lost 3 lures that way, must be the way I cast.
The new real doesn't work, might have to send it back  , went out in a howling NW'er on the flats for a donut. The only fish I saw was a very large Flatty that I hit with the paddle in the shallows when pushing the yak with it.

Ordered those flitters.

Cheers & Beers
Rocky (TOF)


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Those clips are a bit small for your eyes old man :lol: I've been using them for nearly 10 years without an issue.
I'll grab the reel off you when I'm down next week 8) :lol: It is from up here anyway


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been thinking about the metal on lure clips... would they release an electromagnetic field that fish would pick up? 
i'm almost convinced they don't now... 
but.. i'm thinking some Resin Clips would be GREAT..


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey Lachy, these clips are made from spring stainless so not magnetic. Most lures are covered in metal anyway split rings, trebles and tow points etc.
There has always been a little debate as to whether using clips puts fish off or not. I personally think it's more to the point if the clip hinders the action of the lure then yes it would or if it doesn't hinder (like these little guys), it makes lure changes a breeze


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

yeaa, i'm thinking i'll stick to an long leader and a lefty's loop for now... eventually i'll experiment, but i'm dying just to wet a line at the moment, especially since i just purchased my first REALLY decent outfit.. :lol:


----------



## Ifishtwo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Mick
Next time I catch up with you and Warren, I'll give you three packs of these clips.


rocky said:


> Watch the lures dont fly off them :lol: :lol: I lost 3 lures that way, must be the way I cast.


Yep, I've lost two good lures using these clips. My jaw just dropped when I saw the first lure go flying with no line attached. The second time it happened I think I wanted to cry. 
I'll go back to tying a loop knot now.
Rgds Steve


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

Where do you get some lure clips from ? I've been dying to get some because it wastes so much time (and leader)changing lures every 30 mins .

I've always thought that the clip would make the lure look less real, but i guess that a normal fish doesn't have 2 or 3 trebles hanging out of it either :lol:

Cheers


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

Just adding to my post above , Any chance of getting some like the ones you get on switchblades ?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Try here for some info on clips and also weights of split rings and trebles, very handy for adjusting, tuning the sink/floating characteristics of lures ;-) 
viewtopic.php?p=219386#p219386


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Don't attach these clips to split rings - that's a sure fire way to have the dreaded lure flying off into the distance while the line hasn't moved syndrome

Ive been using the mustad clips for 5 years and when used sans split ring I haven't had a single loss


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Don't attach these clips to split rings


I remove split rings from tow points for this reason. Also important you dont go from larger gauge tow point back to finer as they do stretch as my old man will tell you :lol: 
Some lures you cant use them with like Sneaky Scorpions  
I still use a loop knot to the clip as well though


----------

